# Your Experience/Thoughts About The Following Brands



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am still researching and getting ready to purchase my first trailer. I have borrowed one and pulled it a few times...I'm looking for a slant load for my 15 YO QH who's on the stocky side though we're working on it LOL! She still has anxiety in the trailer but we have been taking small weekly trips about 7 miles to help for her lessons. Anyway...I have been looking at some of the following brands. I have no more than $3k to spend and don't wish to finance. Calicos I have heard very mixed reviews and am skeptical as to the quality. I have also seen a CM Dakota, Travalong Spirit, and a few Delta models that are potential prospects.

Please share your experiences/thoughts on these as well as any others you feel may help in my search as well as any things to be cautious of.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I vote used stock trailer to keep it within that budget

I spent a lot of time last spring/summer looking at trailers, I wanted aluminum so there was an extra 1500-2000 right from the start.

but to keep within a 3K budget I would look for a higher quality used trailer instead of an off/skeptical brand newer or "horse" specific trailer

I would also try and borrow some different trailers, maybe it's the slant she doesn't like, my horse jumped right onto the trainer's trailer (gooseneck strock trailer) and my trailer she is a bit more hesitant to get on but trailers comfortably once she is in.

also be willing to travel, I had 2 different trailers I was interested in 8 hours away, figured out my fuel/time to compare them to the trailers closer to get an accurate price to price comparison


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for your input. I have used both stock and slant trailers...my friend has an open stock that he converted to a slant but I always leave it as open stock and my trainer has a slant with a rear tack. She loads in the slant ok...little hesitation occasionally but always goes in fairly quickly and without incident. When I loaded her in the stock 2 weeks ago, it took us 30-45 minutes to get her in and she's been in that trailer a few times. She was moving around a fair amount in the stock trailer as if she was having trouble keeping her balance. I need to get her a mat, but she does have occasional light lameness trouble so I would like her to have something to balance against.

Regardless of the trailer, she is always drenched with sweat by the time we arrive. We keep our trailer trips local and short for now as I'm hoping her anxiety will ease in time. She's pretty quiet in the slant, every now & then she will get antsy if we don't get moving soon, but most of the time she will stand quiet in the slant when parked and when moving.

I'm going to look for front tack to help her anxiety with the initial loading, and a fairly "open" trailer with slats and plenty of light/visibility for her as I think anything else will only add to her anxiety. Our sport is trail riding and so its important to me for her to be comfortable in the trailer.


----------

